# Topics > Smart home > Home appliances >  Kenmore Smart Appliances, Sears, Roebuck & Company, Chicago, Illinois, United States

## Airicist

Sears, Roebuck & Company

kenmore.com

kenmore.com/products/cooking/small-kitchen-appliances

youtube.com/Kenmore

facebook.com/kenmore

twitter.com/kenmore

instagram.com/kenmoreappliances

Kenmore on Wikipedia

Products and projects:

Kenmore Smart Refrigerator

----------


## Airicist

What makes Kenmore amazing? | Kenmore appliances for your home

Published on Oct 6, 2017




> For over a 100 years Kenmore has been a trusted name in American home. Explore the Kenmore Labs where we've been innovating our technology and appliances to help make life easier. Kenmore - Be Amazing.

----------

